# Wingbar Detail



## TR6SC (Sep 14, 2017)

I need help. Will someone out there post a photo of what this area should look like. The downtube is loose in the casting. I'm thinking of welding the pieces together. Is a steel sleeve involved? And, what is the hole in the side for? I've drilled out the post and would like to head in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## TINYuproar (Sep 14, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 676242 I need help. Will someone out there post a photo of what this area should look like. The downtube is loose in the casting. I'm thinking of welding the pieces together. Is a steel sleeve involved? And, what is the hole in the side for? I've drilled out the post and would like to head in the right direction. Thanks.View attachment 676241




I heard from someone in my thread on my round-tube '36 SK that a cotter-pin type item goes in that hole.  It was originally steel...which seems to always be the problem with the SKs when a dash of time is added.  

Also, here's another article with a fairly detailed repair involving drilling that cotter pin.  

http://www.coroflot.com/feralinnovations/Monark-Tube-Repair

Not a fan of the repair detail on that SK.  BUT to each their own.  



...and here's mine...rusted to sh*t.  





Hope that helps! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

